# Old dog learns a new trick



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mia was probably teaching Navy how to dig a hole under the fence so he'd leave and then she wouldn't have to share her humans anymore!! Hahaha! 

Love the photo of yr DD and Navy........it made me smile!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh that's so funny!!!

I reckon your cav has just learned that Navy is the prime suspect for all mischief and is taking advantage :biggrin: Nothing like having a scapegoat in the house!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

You are both probably right. Since Mia (cavalier) has been an angel most of her 9 years I immediately thought it had to be Navy. The proof was in the muddy paws, though, and Mia was judged and convicted. I never would have believed it otherwise ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly and Manxcat you are both too funny! So far digging at my house was only a puppy/adolescent thing.


----------

